# Barb shaving soap recipe PLEASE



## Sondra

could have swore it was in the recipe sticky but can't find it 
PLEASE post it for us.


----------



## SherrieC

the one I have from Barb is::::

My sons (I have three) swear by this, as does my husband. I had made other shaving soaps prior to this and they claim this one is superior to all that I have tried... 

Sweet Almond Oil 2 oz 
Castor Oil 3 oz 
Coconut Oil 8 oz 
Jojoba Oil 1 oz 
Olive Oil 10 oz 
Palm Oil 8 oz 
Shea Butter 1 oz 


Additives 

Aloe juice or jel 1 oz 
Clay 2 tablespoons 
vitamin E 1 tablespoon 
These are added at trace 

Lye 4.84 oz 
Goat milk 10.5 oz (discounted at 4 

I always scent my shaving soaps with sandalwood vanilla it sells like hotcakes 

I pour mine shaving soap into pvc tubes, lined with freezer paper and a rubber cap on the end, it will push right out so easy and slice...it fits right into large coffee mugs, use a ribbon or cord to tie a shaving brush onto the handle of the cup and it is a wonderful gift that men love, women also love shaving soap. 
do not exchange oils in this recipe, each oil has properies for softening, conditioning and aiding the skin with shaving 

Hardness 5.9, Stable lather 6.0, fluffy lather 4.6, moisturizing 5.7
_________________


----------



## Sondra

yep that is is Thanks Sherri I have yet to make it the only clay I have is red don't think that will work very good for putting all over the face.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Sherri, for reposting... this, I also have three sons and a husband that swear by this recipe.. I also made others before this one and this is the one that works for them best.. Many of my customers are repeat with this recipe.. I recently had a man I work with beg me to not ever stop making this shaving soap
Barb


----------



## SherrieC

um no that's verbatum from your post , Lol! I've got 5 boys, I love Eucalyptus and Spearmint with french green clay. It is so cooling it feels as if you just squirted it out of a shaving can.


----------



## Whitney

ooohh! That recipe looks nice.


----------



## Dawn

Thanks! Guys!


----------



## kbalkom

I tried this recipe and Im not sure what happened lol...my soap traced extremely quickly, almost couldnt mix the trace ingredients in. When I poured (Spooned) into mold its a pea green color. Help"?


----------



## hsmomof4

That is an extremely speedy recipe as far as trace goes. Best to mix the additives in with your oils before you add the lye. (Use a stick blender to get them thoroughly mixed.) If you used the French green clay, that's why it's green. Otherwise, other additives or fragrances can affect the color of your soap.


----------



## dianacirce

Hi, new here and have a couple questions on this.

Is there any substitutions? I always have all these oils on hand with the exception of palm oil as my husbands face is sensitive to it. Could I maybe increase the coconut oil, or do the amount of palm half and half with coconut and shea butter? Or might that turn out too hard?

Also, I have been making goat milk soap and lotion for a while now, and this shave soap is a new thing I'm wanting to try. Do they dissolve it in the cup? Or lather it up and apply to the face?

Thanks for any input you might have!



SherrieC said:


> the one I have from Barb is::::
> 
> My sons (I have three) swear by this, as does my husband. I had made other shaving soaps prior to this and they claim this one is superior to all that I have tried...
> 
> Sweet Almond Oil 2 oz
> Castor Oil 3 oz
> Coconut Oil 8 oz
> Jojoba Oil 1 oz
> Olive Oil 10 oz
> Palm Oil 8 oz
> Shea Butter 1 oz
> 
> Additives
> 
> Aloe juice or jel 1 oz
> Clay 2 tablespoons
> vitamin E 1 tablespoon
> These are added at trace
> 
> Lye 4.84 oz
> Goat milk 10.5 oz (discounted at 4
> 
> I always scent my shaving soaps with sandalwood vanilla it sells like hotcakes
> 
> I pour mine shaving soap into pvc tubes, lined with freezer paper and a rubber cap on the end, it will push right out so easy and slice...it fits right into large coffee mugs, use a ribbon or cord to tie a shaving brush onto the handle of the cup and it is a wonderful gift that men love, women also love shaving soap.
> do not exchange oils in this recipe, each oil has properies for softening, conditioning and aiding the skin with shaving
> 
> Hardness 5.9, Stable lather 6.0, fluffy lather 4.6, moisturizing 5.7
> _________________


----------



## hsmomof4

You can make whatever substitutions you like, but it may change the qualities of the soap. Different oils have different fatty acid profiles, and therefore, different qualities in the finished soap. And always run any recipe changes through a soap calculator, such as http://soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp


----------



## hsmomof4

As to how it works, it's a bar soap, that you can put into a mug and then lather with a brush.


----------

